# la tête qu'il a fait(e) - accord du participe passé



## joEmon

bonjour à tous,

_As-tu vu *la tête qu'il a fait* quand il s'est aperçu qu'elle n'était pas là ?_

J'ai relevé cette expression dans "à la recherche du temps perdu" de Marcel Proust. J'ai beaucoup trop d'admiration pour ce génie de la langue pour penser que l'accord du participe fait puisse être incorrect, mais je ne trouve pas la règle grammaticale adéquate pour le justifier.

 En effet _faire_ ici n'est pas employé avec un infinitif, ce qui justifierait l'absence d'accord (la maison qu'elle a *fait* repeindre ). Il semblerait dans cette phrase que tête soit bien le COD de faire (que mis pour tête en toute rigueur), et que celui-ci soit bien placé avant le participe. (il a fait quoi? ... la tête)

En conclusion  "la tête qu'il a *faite*" pourrait selon ma misérable analyse être correcte...  Où est l'erreur ? Où me trompé-je ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Je suis d'accord : d'un point de vue grammatical, l'accord s'impose.
_... et pan dans le mur jaune !_


----------



## tilt

Ton analyse est imparable, JoEmon.
Reste que beaucoup de gens font la même faute que Proust. Peut-être était-elle déjà courante à l'époque où il a vécu, au point de passer inaperçue ?


----------



## Chimel

Encore faudrait-il savoir s'il ne s'agit pas d'un dialogue dans lequel Proust reproduit à dessein le parler populaire, avec ses inexactitudes et ses approximations.


----------



## joEmon

ce que dit chimel est tout à fait pertinent. En effet Proust reprend quelquefois ironiquement des fautes qu'il appelle "des cuirs".

[…]

c'est une phrase attribuée à M. Verdurin, riche bourgeois parisien snob qui tenait salon avec madame. Phrase reprise par le docteur Cottard avec la même faute d'ailleurs !

Il est vrai  que c'est "un cuir"  que ce personnage pouvait  vraisemblablement commettre et  que Proust a restitué par souci d'authenticité.

problème résolu semble-t-il ...
merci de votre participation


----------



## Nicomon

Je réalise que je m'éloigne du sujet... mais je suis étonnée de l'utilisation du mot « cuir », pour cette « erreur d'accord ». 

Il me semblait qu'un cuir était une fausse liaison :


> Le cuir consiste à introduire un _t_ sans raison entre deux mots. Le cuir est probablement dû à une généralisation de la liaison après des formes fréquentes telles que _est_, _sont_, _était_, _ont_, _avaient_, etc. Source
> Aussi tiré du TLFI :
> Défaut de prononciation qui consiste à lier les mots sans raison (plus particulièrement en faisant entendre un « s » pour un « t » à la fin d'un mot, et vice-versa).


 
Trève de diversion. Pour ce qui est de _La tête qu'il a fait(e),_ cette réflexion de Claude Duneton m'a semblé intéressante. 
*L'accord en tête*.

Je pense un peu comme lui. J'avoue qu'au risque de commettre une erreur grammaticale - je ne suis pas portée à le faire non plus, cet accord.


----------



## Aoyama

> Il me semblait qu'un cuir était une fausse liaison


C'est le commentaire que je m'apprêtais à faire, Nico m'a devancé (avec pertinence).
Point de cuir ici.
Ceci dit, Grevisse le dit (et le cite) bien, on trouve des fautes (d'accord et d'autres) chez les meilleurs auteurs.
Pour "la tête qu'il a fait(e)", c'est vrai que l'usage oublie souvent l'accord, qui reste correct et donc souhaitable.
... Mais après avoir lu le commentaire de Claude Duneton, on peut effectivement s'interroger ...


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> ... Mais après avoir lu le commentaire de Claude Duneton, on peut effectivement s'interroger ...


Je ne trouve pas, non, car ses arguments sont plus que discutables.
Mais commenter cet article n'entre pas vraiment dans le sujet du fil, aussi je m'abstiendrai.


----------



## Aoyama

Sans commenter l'article, on peut quand même faire cette remarque, de bon sens, mais qui, c'est vrai, ne justifie pas _grammaticalement_ de ne pas faire l'accord.
Quand on dit "*Si vous aviez vu la tête qu'il a fait !*" , il est bien évident qu'une tête n'a pas été fait*e *au sens matériel du terme (comme disons, un Jivaro le ferait). Donc on peut plaider pour une absence d'accord car la construction est ici particulière.
L'exemple au pluriel va dans ce sens.
Mais je me fais l'avocat du diable ici ...


----------



## quinoa

Il m'apparaît que faire l'accord ici n'est pas une hérésie et ne me choque guère, même si effectivement je ne suis pas sûr de le faire quoique ... Ça flotte!!!


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Quand on dit "*Si vous aviez vu la tête qu'il a fait !*" , il est bien évident qu'une tête n'a pas été fait*e *au sens matériel du terme (comme disons, un Jivaro le ferait). Donc on peut plaider pour une absence d'accord car la construction est ici particulière.


Mais pourquoi l'accord impliquerait-il qu'on prend le verbe _faire _au sens matériel ? D'où sort cette idée tordue ?
_Faire _est un verbe hautement polysémique en français, et l'accorder ou pas n'a jamais dépendu du sens qu'on lui donne ponctuellement !

Et quand bien même. L'argument selon lequel on hésite à faire l'accord car on ne fabrique pas réellement une tête quand on fait une tête particulière n'est guère recevable. Le mot _tête_, ici, fait référence à l'expression du visage qu'on se compose, même involontairement, pas aux quelques kilos de chair et d'os posés sur notre cou. Quand quelqu'un fait une drôle de tête, il y a donc bel et bien un acte de création, de production.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis entièrement de l'avis de Tilt : il n'y a strictement *aucune* justification à l'invariabilité de _fait_ dans ce cas. Pour moi, les arguments en faveur de l'invariabilité sont aussi boiteux et artificiels que ceux que l'on pourrait trouver en faveur de _après que_ + <subjonctif> ou toute autre faute de grammaire fortement répandue…

Quoi qu'il en soit, _la tête qu'il a fait*e*_ ne me choque *en rien* et c'est d'ailleurs ce que je dis.

Quant à Proust, il a peut-être fait l'erreur volontairement, mais peut-être pas non plus… Personne n'est parfait !


----------



## Nicomon

Disons donc... _si vous aviez vu l'air qu'il a fait_. 

Blague à part, j'ai soumis l'article de Duneton, parce qu'il m'avait semblé pertinent pour ce fil. L'accord ne me semble pas une hérésie et je suis d'accord que d'un point de vue strictement grammatical, il faut le faire.  

Mais bon... il m'arrive d'oublier.


----------



## joEmon

Bon  M Duneton ne veut pas faire l'accord, mais un COD est un COD. Donc l'accord se justifie indépendamment de toute interprétation de  sens. De plus, comme le dit tilt, on peut effectivement considérer qu'il y a *création d'une expression du visage*.

Et puis un autre inconvénient de ne pas faire l'accord pour duneton, c'est d'être obligé à chaque fois qu'il fera cette faute de présenter une copie de sa tirade à son interlocuteur pour que ce dernier prenne un bon quart d'heure à lire et comprendre que cette faute est _intentionnelle et justifiée_. Tout cela va prendre beaucoup de temps et user beaucoup de patience ! ... le mieux pour lui c'est encore de ne pas utiliser l'expression. 

hi x 3, bien sûr.



Aoyama said:


> C'est le commentaire que je m'apprêtais à faire, Nico m'a devancé (avec pertinence).
> Point de cuir ici.
> Ceci dit, Grevisse le dit (et le cite) bien, on trouve des fautes (d'accord et d'autres) chez les meilleurs auteurs.
> Pour "la tête qu'il a fait(e)", c'est vrai que l'usage oublie souvent l'accord, qui reste correct et donc souhaitable.
> ... Mais après avoir lu le commentaire de Claude Duneton, on peut effectivement s'interroger ...



Proust appelle cuir les fautes suivantes (faites par Françoise) :"esprimer" au lieu d'exprimer, aussi "parentèse" pour parenté.


----------



## Chimel

joEmon said:


> Et puis un autre inconvénient de ne pas faire l'accord pour duneton, c'est d'être obligé à chaque fois qu'il fera cette faute de présenter une copie de sa tirade à son interlocuteur pour que ce dernier prenne un bon quart d'heure à lire et comprendre que cette faute est _intentionnelle et justifiée_.


Sa conclusion est un peu plus nuancée que cela. Il ne préconise pas de ne pas faire l'accord, il constate une certaine tendance à ne pas le faire lorsque _faire_ (et d'autres verbes?) a un sens figuré. Et cela même chez Proust, visiblement! Soit Proust a fait lui-même la faute, soit il a voulu reproduire une faute, mais dans ce cas c'est la preuve que celle-ci est relativement courante.

En fait, si je puis me permettre, c'était un peu ce que j'avais voulu dire en première réaction parce que ce phénomène m'avait déjà frappé, et puis je l'ai effacé parce que je craignais de ne pas avoir une argumentation assez solide. Mais maintenant que Duneton le dit aussi... 

Un meilleur exemple que _faire une tête_ est: "Les Alpes, nous les avons déjà fait(es) l'an dernier". Il n'y a aucune raison pour que la règle ne s'applique pas, pourtant je pense que pas mal de locuteurs auraient une hésitation sur cet accord.

Tôt ou tard, la grammaire finit toujours par s'adapter à l'usage, donc à la pratique de la majorité des locuteurs. Si le subjonctif imparfait tombe en désuétude, la grammaire doit bien accepter des formes qu'elle réprouvait un siècle ou deux plus tôt ("je voulais qu'il parte", par exemple).

Ce que Duneton dit, si je le comprends bien, c'est: il y a peut-être là une évolution en gestation, qui est considérée comme fautive aujourd'hui, c'est certain, mais qui pourrait un jour entrer dans l'usage.


----------



## joEmon

si évolution il y aura, elle touchera certainement à terme la  règle d'accord du participe avec l'auxiliaire avoir car "j'aime la maison qu'il a construite" ne s'entend plus guère et heurte l'oreille autant que "la tête qu'il a faite".

 Et dans cet exemple le sens ne sauve pas la faute d'accord ! ( faute commise régulièrement dans les débats sur les médias)


----------



## Aoyama

joEmon said:


> Proust appelle cuir les fautes suivantes (faites par Françoise) :"esprimer" au lieu d'exprimer, aussi "parentèse" pour parenté.


qui sont des fautes de prononciations. Les fausses liaisons peuvent aussi être prises comme des fautes de prononciation, mais évidemment pas les fautes d'accord (même si on ne prononce pas le *e *de faite).


> si évolution il y aura, elle touchera certainement à terme la règle d'accord du participe avec l'auxiliaire avoir car "j'aime la maison qu'il a construite" ne s'entend plus guère et heurte l'oreille autant que "la tête qu'il a faite".


Hum ... entendre "j'aime la maison qu'il a construit" me choquerait au plus haut point ...


----------



## Mumus09

Mon humble avis est que, si nous devions, par purisme, appliquer la règle de l'accord dans l'expression "la tête qu'il a fait", nous devons aussi le faire pour la forme du pluriel. Quelle en serait donc le pluriel: la tête qu'elles ont faites ou les têtes qu'elles ont faites? N'oublions pas que "faire la tête" est une expression comme "prendre son pied". Utiliser "la tête" au pluriel n'aurait donc aucun sens. Je conclus que, dans ces cas-là, on ne peut pas appliquer une règle littéralement à une expression comme on le fait individuellement avec des verbes . Si je devais le faire avec la dernière expression, je dirais "tu as vu le pied qu'elle a prise"? L’écriture étant une codification dans le temps du parler, elle doit aussi s'adapter comme le fait le vocabulaire. Je me réfère au nénuphar qui peut aujourd'hui s’écrire nénufar. Les dictionnaires évoluent et incluent de nouveaux mots. Le Larousse et le Petit Robert publient des éditions chaque année pour se mettre a jour de l’évolution de la langue dans le temps. Pourquoi la grammaire n’évoluerait-t'elle pas aussi? Beaucoup de fautes sont maintenant acceptées car elles trouvent leur origine dans le parler. On parle ici de fossilisation d'une faute qui la rend plus acceptée car plus commune.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mumus09 said:


> Quelle en serait donc le pluriel: la tête qu'elles ont faites ou les têtes qu'elles ont faites?


Ni l'un ni l'autre :

_Tu as vu la tête qu'elles ont fait*e* ?_



> Si je devais le faire avec la dernière expression, je dirais "tu as vu le pied qu'elle a prise"?


Certainement pas… _Pied_ étant masculin, le participe passé doit l'être également.

_Tu as vu le pied qu'elle a prise_. 
_Tu as vu le pied qu'elle a pri*s*_.


----------



## Mumus09

Totalement d'accord avec toi. Je n'ai pas fait attention au fait que pied était au masculin ce qui, dans ce cas, ne pose pas de problèmes  Mais, par principe, comment fait-on pour le pluriel? Quelle serait la version la plus juste?
1. la tête qu'elles ont fait.
2. la tête qu'elles ont faite.
3. les têtes qu'elles ont fait.
4. les têtes qu'elles ont faites.
Les puristes préféreront certainement la version 2 qui évite d'utiliser "tête" au pluriel, ce qui serait risible.  Je suis certain pourtant que beaucoup préféreront la version 1 qui, certes, contient une faute d'accord mais qui se fossilisera avec le temps. Rendez-vous dans 50 ans!


----------



## janpol

la tête ? les têtes ?
Elles n'ont peut-être pas toutes fait la même tête. Dans ce cas, le pluriel pourrait se justifier...


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux nombres sont envisageables : soit un singulier distributif, soit un pluriel collectif. Le singulier est sans doute plus naturel puisque, comme déjà dit, _faire une tête_ est une expression toute faite. Cela dit, comme le suggère Janpol, si l'on veut insister sur le fait que les têtes qu'elles faisaient étaient différentes, le pluriel se justifie pleinement.

En bref :

1. _la tête qu'elles ont fait_ 
2. _la tête qu'elles ont faite_ 
3. _les têtes qu'elles ont fait_ 
4. _les têtes qu'elles ont faites_ ()


----------



## pascalfor

Je suis d'accord pour l'accord!
Dans la phrase, _je ne sais pas quelle fin il a faite_, la règle serait la même, je pense, mais l'oreille a du mal à accepter, non?


----------

